# RN survivors arriving in Australia WW2



## Polly (Dec 22, 2008)

My Uncle, Tom Wharton, was in the Royal Navy, probably an engineer, and I know his ship was wrecked and he spent some time on a raft before getting to Australia probably in 1942. I have searched the internet for lists of ships sunk at the time and what happened to their crews, but apart from MMS 51, which was in the convoy with HMAS Yarra, I can't find one which fits. I have looked in Australian newspapers of the time, and though I have found articles referring to the arrival of survivors, I can't find any lists of their names. The only other thing I know is that he stayed with a family called Macaulay in Victoria, possibly Geelong, afterwards. Can anyone help?


----------



## robingail (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Polly.
A few years back Kevin Gomm bought out a book "Beneath Cold Waves", Published by Helvetica Publishing Perth WA. He records 57 vessels sunk in wartime Australian waters, a vessels name would be a start.
Hope this has been some help. Regards Robingail.


----------



## Polly (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks, Robin. I'll follow that one up. Regards Polly


----------



## robingail (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Polly.
The action took place 6.30am March 4 1942 400 k west of Christmas island.
Kind Regards. Robingail.


----------



## Polly (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for that, Robin


----------

